# Toy Poodle



## Jackie Pizzo (8 mo ago)

I am looking for a responsible breeder in NJ/PA/MD area. Any guidance would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Will this be your first dog? first poodle? first time researching for conscientious breeders?
If you don't mind answering these questions, they'll allow us to offer more personal info.

If you contact the Poodle Clubs in your area, there will be a breeder referral person who can help guide you also. They will automatically steer you to conscientious breeders.

PCA National Breeder Referral - The Poodle Club of America

Search for Local Clubs/Breeders - The Poodle Club of America


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

Welcome on the forum.


----------



## Jackie Pizzo (8 mo ago)

Rose n Poos said:


> Will this be your first dog? first poodle? first time researching for conscientious breeders?
> If you don't mind answering these questions, they'll allow us to offer more personal info.
> 
> If you contact the Poodle Clubs in your area, there will be a breeder referral person who can help guide you also. They will automatically steer you to conscientious breeders.
> ...


Thank you


----------

